# touring Scotland



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We are thinking of doing a week round Scotland in 2007 (as soon as I can get a week off work) we met a Scottish couple in Zante in October and they suggested the West coast, anyone got any ideas?. Which month would be best? any suggestions on where to go and where not to bother and most important any Wild camping spots, we havent definately decided on the west coast it was only because it was suggested,but we do want to do Scotland if anyone has a nice route we would be interested on any advice. Thanks Anne & Tony.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

The West cost of Scotland is beautiful at any time of year but especially in the summer (expect rain!) we do a lot of scuba diving around Scotland and the area around Oban and Largs (great harbour!) is wonderful. As we usually take our own boat with us diving wild camping is a bit difficult but is defiantly possible. Lock Lomond is a great drive (but the roads are a little narrow and some of the hills have to be seen to be believed!) if your RV is not too big. Ours was a 28 footer and was ok but anything over 31 feet is going to be a challenge! Be warned though that the 50 mile drive along the shores of Loch Lomond to Oban are the longest 50 miles of your life!!

If you fancy a change when in Oban go and see the nice people at Puffin Diving (who by the way will let you park your RV on there car park for free overnight if you book a boat trip with them) and book a boat trip round the islands in one of there VERY fast RIBS. Its a trip you wont forget in a hurry!!!

Also the Falls of Lorn (i think thats how its spelt) has to be seen to be believed when its in full flood (i've actually dived it at full flood.......but thats another story, they don't call it "the washing machine" without good reason!!!)

Enjoy West Scotland its a wonderful part of the world (but go expecting rain, then if the sun does shine its a bonus!)

Happy RVing

Dazzer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure whether I should be supplying you this link ..... :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-52161.html#52161

Dave


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I really would advise considering going in winter. We are going to mull over new year. Have been many times before (6) in January. Many advantages to summer:

No MIDGES!!.
Warmer than you expect due to gulf stream and weather off the atlantic
Wild camping no problem at all (no other choice to be frank).
Long nights can be very cosy in the van.
rain is no worse than down south at that time.

We went once in summer and were a bit dissapointed due to weather and being eaten alive.

My advice....think outside the box :smilebox:


----------



## awr (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi,spring or autumn and you will not be bothered with midgies,and remember they are in hiding if it is windy or hot sun[problem after dinner when sitting out]if travelling up loch lomond you should turn left at tarbert via inverary to oban.There are plans to upgrade top section of lochside road but when is anyones guess.the rest and be thankfull hill WAS a problem in days of old but modern vehicles are not a problem.[between arrocher and inverary]oban to fort william ok,fort william to inverness[ side of loch ness] ok,loch ness to skye bridge ok,inverness to perth A9[40mph hgv limit can cause tailbacks on non duel sections]most of east coast very easy between nairn and edinburgh.IF you req specific info on any area, please ask and I can try and help.


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

annetony said:


> We are thinking of doing a week round Scotland in 2007 (as soon as I can get a week off work) we met a Scottish couple in Zante in October and they suggested the West coast, anyone got any ideas?. Which month would be best? any suggestions on where to go and where not to bother and most important any Wild camping spots, we havent definately decided on the west coast it was only because it was suggested,but we do want to do Scotland if anyone has a nice route we would be interested on any advice. Thanks Anne & Tony.


We did the West/North coast in May 2005. 
The roads are narrow but we did not have a problem with a 7 metre motorhome. Many A roads are single track but have many, many passing places - we never had a problem. 
Plenty of free camping and in any case you just don't get much traffic. 
You may want to visit Skye separately as this could be a trip on it's own with so much to see. Just stick to the coast but watch out for the VERY small roads and miss those out. 
Archmelvich Bay is a remote spot that we loved camp right on the shore with white sandy beaches 
There are too many places that are stunning to recommend any in particular, but the CC site on the shore of Loch Naver at Altnahara is one that sticks in my memory as one of the highlights. This was on our return down the middle of Scotland. 
We never encountered any midges as this is before they mass for the season. 
Go for it, but make sure you have a lot of memory in the camera.

Keith H


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

DAB,

I had forgotten about that thread :lol: Was it really June 2005 that you posted about your Scottish experience 8O 

I spent around 1 hour composing a reply to this, then let my OH have a look and he said "You can't post that, it will upset too many people" So, here is the result, I still agree with you :lol: 

Anne


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone, apparantly I have posted in the RV section  please dont laugh we only have a little Harmony so the narrow roads wont be a problem, neither will the midges (stocked up on Avon product) anyone know any coarse fishing lakes as hubby likes to do a day or so, thanks again, Anne & Tony


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

We won't laugh Anne.... Just wish you well on your proposed trip :lol: 

Keith


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Keith, Im sure we will enjoy it,wherever we go in the Motorhome Im happy, Anne. :wink:


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

We go there 3 times a year.

Take the following

Avon Skin so soft.

Gortex (a product made by god)

It is a beautiful place much bigger than you think. What sort of things do you like doing, theres a lot to do there ?


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi there,

We have been up to Scotland for the past 2 years at the end of July beginning of August and have had fantastic trips each time. The first time we went we stayed at sites but this year we wild camped loads and only stayed one night in a site and the rest wild camped. Agreed the midges are a problem if you are on the West Coast and in the highlands but on the East coast they are rarer.
We usually drive up from Wiltshire and stop the first night just over the border at Dumfries and then onwards from there. 
This year we went from Dumfries ( camping in forestry commission parking with water and loos) up through Ayreshire ( overnighted in little bay side car park with another motorhomer), across to Fort William ( Glen Nevis site), up to Malliag then back to Fort William. Across to Inverness ( forestry commission site with permission of ranger),Up to Ullapool forestry commision car park over night), then Dornoch ( great camping almost on the beach) from there to John O Groats and to Dunnet Head ( off road parking over night). Returned via Dornoch, Inverness, Aviemore, Pitlochry, Loch Tay back to Dalbeatie and then home. We found lots of places to wild camp and in many the forrest or park rangers were more than happy for us to be there.
We are going back this year again still so much we want to see and places to visit.

Tina

P.S. this site is great for keeping an eye on the midge situation 

http://www.midgeforecast.co.uk/home/forecast.asp


----------

